# [Closed]



## karlkuehn (Jan 1, 2008)

Once again, I'm flabbergasted at the great customer service at Woodturningz! They've been great, and we've got everything worked out, it's reassuring to know that our suppliers are dedicated to looking out for us! I tell you, being able to talk with them one on one makes all the difference! They were totally understanding and are taking care of us, as always!

For those involved with this buy, please email me with questions! We've got it all worked out, thanks Fritz and Jeff!  

I'm also going to set up another buy just as soon as I can get my chubby little hands to type it out! []


----------



## JerrySambrook (Jan 1, 2008)

If available, i'll take 10 as well

Jerry


----------



## txbatons (Jan 1, 2008)

Yep. I'll go for 10 if it makes. Even with shipping (I assume it'll be 8.95) and paypal costs, these are a dollar cheaper than the current CSUSA group buy.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 1, 2008)

Karl, I would be in for 10 of them myself..


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm in for 10.
Thanks, Johnnie


----------



## cowchaser (Jan 1, 2008)

I would be in for 10 to 20 at that kind of price.


----------



## glennw (Jan 1, 2008)

whats the drill bit needed for these can you tell me and if it works for me i would be in for 10 let me know ill check periodically here


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 1, 2008)

Not sure about the drill bit, but it's pretty common...I'll check when I'm in the shop next...

Need a drill chuck and a mandrel too, unless you're turning between centres. 

Andrew


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 1, 2008)

I'll go ahead and buy a 100 of them, then, and post again when I get them, looks like there's enough interest!

thanks guys!


----------



## roddesigner (Jan 1, 2008)

I will go for 15
John


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 1, 2008)

okey dokey, I made the order, good thing too! They're about out of them.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 1, 2008)

Are flat rate envelopes good for everyone? ($4.60 + $1.35 each for bottlestoppers)

Let me know and I'll send everyone a paypal invoice so I can re-inflate my bank account! heh


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by glennw_
> 
> whats the drill bit needed for these can you tell me and if it works for me i would be in for 10 let me know ill check periodically here



the drill bit is 11/32" hole or a 21/64. The one that PSI sends out with its kit is 23/64, but there has been metion of it being too big. 

I'm sending out totals and paypal info now. I'll ship as soon as I get the box from WZ.

Thanks guys!


----------



## rando81 (Jan 1, 2008)

Karl , I'd like 10 if you have any left send me your paypal info when you're ready thanks randy


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 1, 2008)

I will jion in for 10
Thanks
Bruce


----------



## NMDoug (Jan 1, 2008)

I would go for 10 if you still have them.  Send paypal invoice.  

Thanks
Doug


----------



## rlharding (Jan 1, 2008)

I use a 3/8" tap after drilling, using it by hand, not on the drill.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 1, 2008)

I would go for 10.

Thanks Bob


----------



## cowchaser (Jan 2, 2008)

paypal has been sent. 


Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 2, 2008)

Karl, if it was me, I would stop in and pick up the video boxes and then stuff those inside the flat rate envelope.  The stoppers might not travel well in the envelopes. It would stink to find out that a bunch of them fell out if the envelope broke open.  The boxes are free, as are the envelopes so you might as well make use of them!



> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> 
> Are flat rate envelopes good for everyone? ($4.60 + $1.35 each for bottlestoppers)
> 
> Let me know and I'll send everyone a paypal invoice so I can re-inflate my bank account! heh


----------



## Poppy (Jan 2, 2008)

PayPal has been sent. Thanks for letting me in and for doing this buy.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> Karl, if it was me, I would stop in and pick up the video boxes and then stuff those inside the flat rate envelope.  The stoppers might not travel well in the envelopes. It would stink to find out that a bunch of them fell out if the envelope broke open.  The boxes are free, as are the envelopes so you might as well make use of them!



Yeah, that's actually all I use for this kind of thing, I've got 150 of the boxes sitting here, but most people know the envelopes better, and since they're the same price I figured I'd just use that word instead. The boxes cost $4.60 to ship, too, and I'll pack everything well, so it's good.

Good call, though, if those little sacks were sent loosely packed in those big old folder looking things, I bet some would get messed up.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, my only thought is that 10 of those stoppers might be over the weight and cost more. I think it's one pound, right? Over a pound the boxes would cost more.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> Yea, my only thought is that 10 of those stoppers might be over the weight and cost more. I think it's one pound, right? Over a pound the boxes would cost more.



Oh, yeah, I see what you mean. No, the packing box  will live inside of a flat rate envelope. I'm not sure on the weight.


----------



## bruce119 (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> Yea, my only thought is that 10 of those stoppers might be over the weight and cost more. I think it's one pound, right? Over a pound the boxes would cost more.



I ship that way all the time. put the stuff in the video box # 0-1096 weight does not matter. Then take that box open the flat rate envelope and shove it in.  it will open the envelope a little and you will have to fold the top a little (like wrapping a Christmas present) and it works just fine. I just sent out about 80 of them like that. I have a few hundred boxes and envelopes. Heck I even get the free stickers cut them in strips and use that to tape the shipping labels on it's free. 
Too bad you can't get the tape anymore. 
You can get all you need on line for free you probably know that.

Thanks for doing this at least your list isn't too long


----------



## rando81 (Jan 2, 2008)

Karl , payment sent...thanks randy


----------



## cowchaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I know AS is out of stoppers with more due in on the 11th (just a couple of days). 100+ are 2.25 each. If I added correctly....IF.... instead of 10 it would be 6 stoppers including shipping and paypal fees (for what I already paid), which I would be fine with. I could be wrong on all that so double check the figures before quoting me. 

Don't beat yourself up on this. It is not your fault and we will all figure it out. You did what you needed to do and did a good job at it. You can't control quality.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cowchaser_
> 
> I know AS is out of stoppers with more due in on the 11th (just a couple of days). 100+ are 2.25 each. If I added correctly....IF.... instead of 10 it would be 6 stoppers including shipping and paypal fees (for what I already paid), which I would be fine with. I could be wrong on all that so double check the figures before quoting me.
> 
> Don't beat yourself up on this. It is not your fault and we will all figure it out. You did what you needed to do and did a good job at it. You can't control quality.



Those are my thoughts as well.


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 8, 2008)

That does bite!!! But life is just taking chance after chance, so I am still in for 10 from Bill. Let me know how much extra I owe. When this happens, I may want more also as I know what I will be getting from him. By the way, I am not sure if they still do it, but Paypal used to not charge a fee if the deal did not go through. I may be wrong, but it might be worth asking them. You tried and it's not your fault, these are from that company that I won't mention so that is why they were on clearance. Ryan will be carrying PSI bottlestoppers in the future again.
Thanks for trying and please don't give up on this,
Johnnie


----------



## glennw (Jan 9, 2008)

let me know how much more you need for my ten total.


----------



## glennw (Jan 9, 2008)

let me know how much more you need for my ten total.


----------



## roddesigner (Jan 9, 2008)

what they said but mine was for 15 or do whatever you feel is best for you, refund or order from another place either is fine with me just happy people volunteer to run these buys
John


----------



## cowchaser (Jan 9, 2008)

So, is there a decided outcome here?


----------

